# Goats wont go in stalls



## aguy15 (Nov 19, 2013)

I all, 
I could use some advice?!?
I recently obtained 3 goats from a nice couple in ft. Launderdale, fl. They are two Does, a Nigerian and lamacha, and a wether, Nigerian. The yard they came from was small but cozy and very secluded. The owners were very loving and spoiled them, they even had their yard against their bedroom slider so all they would do is knock if they needed anything
They are coming out of their shells and starting to explore the yard and get used to the sounds of a larger area. We have one shed that we turned into a stall near our house and we built another stall in the chicken pen on the other side of the lot in hopes to breed one day. 
But they won't go in either stall! If it rains they go in the stall closest to the house but won't go in either at night. I've been trying to persuade them to the other pen by giving them hay over there but the only time they go to that side of the yard is when we're out there.
It is south Florida, west palm beach, and the weather is rarely bad but I worry. 
Any suggestions? Or comments? 
Also, I know there are predators out there, our chickens keep disappearing, but I'm not sure if anything can hurt them.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

welcome!

give them time. maybe go in yourself and give them treats in the shed soe they get used to it.

as for predators, do you have any large ones around your area like coyotes or cougars and such? they're big enough to take a goat. maybe some large roaming dogs? they're dangerous too...


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Welcome  I would do exactly what nchen7 suggests , maybe even start putting their food in there , not all the way in , but slightly , then once they get used to eating there , move it back in a little more till they are eating inside with no fear. They will relax , it takes time. They are flight animals and that is their best defense. Just a thought , do you have dogs ? They may not be used to dogs or their smells.


----------



## aguy15 (Nov 19, 2013)

I have been putting food in their but they only go in when we're there. Once we head for the house they follow and stand by the door. The only predators I know of are small coyotes and a bobcat. They are in our larger fenced yard so I'm not afraid of dogs. our dogs are out a lot too


----------



## littlegoatgirl (Jan 11, 2013)

Do you know for a fact they aren't going in? My goats won't be inside when I'm outside because they like to see me, but 5-10 minutes after I go back inside and they can't see me they'll go inside. Otherwise I would bring some treats in with you, stay down there for a while. Then the next time you can go to the other stall. I'm sure they'll get used to it eventually, don't fret too much.


----------



## aguy15 (Nov 19, 2013)

I'm sure they don't go in. I peak outside all hours of the day/night and they hang out by the door. They don't graze or anything. I have a hay feeder near but have only been putting hay in the further feeders and they only go there when we're outside.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Is there any way to make a door or gate, making them stay in there at night? Then let them out in the day.

Feed them only inside for a while to get them use to that area, so they have to go in there. Put a grain feeder in there too and feed their favorite grain.


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

I had a little extra hut for my goats a few years ago.. They never went in it until months and months later... Then it became a very popular spot...???


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

I agree with Toth- put grain in there only and go in with them. Love on them in there and spend time in it with them. My goats (Boers) don't sleep inside unless it is very cold/ hot, raining or windy. Otherwise they prefer to sleep outside and stay out all day.


----------



## MrSchaeferPants (Dec 31, 2013)

I'm new to this thing, but I built my goats a little shed yesterday, they didn't use it last night, slept outside where they did the night before, and it was 24 degrees last night. Haven't seen them go in it yet. I grabbed some goodies and went in there, and only the fearless black and white kid came in, cause food trumps all.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

create something to where you can close them in, even if it is hog panel ect.


----------



## littlegoatgirl (Jan 11, 2013)

Yep- any way to keep them in is good. Shut them in overnight and then go out in the morning and open it back up. Put their food indoors.


----------



## just_plain_bob (May 4, 2013)

how long has the shed been there? could something be living under it?


----------

